# Any vietnamese people?



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Any Vietnamese people here living in Vietnam at the moment? My brother is currently there on vacation and I asked if he could bring me back some cool aquarium stuff...but he doesn't really know where to go for that. He is in Ho Chi Minh city...so if anybody knows any good pet shops around please let me know!


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

The problem is bringing those aquarium stuffs into the US. The law is very strict and the fines are high. A friend of mine got into trouble for bringing some plants into SF airport. Good luck


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think I will have my brother bring back any plants. And as far as anything that is not alive, I think he'll be fine.


----------

